# Look Keo Blade Carbon Pedal - End Cap Removal.



## tjc (Aug 17, 2010)

Anyone know how to remove the plastic end cap on the 2019 Look keo blade carbon pedals? The old blade 2's had a plastic cap that you were able to pry off with a utility knife. Doesn't work for me on these. There are indentations that allow you to turn the cap, but it only spins, does not loosen in either direction, just keeps turning. My right pedal is squeaking (it is not the cleats) and I want to pop off the end cap and try greasing the axle, because I do not have the special tool for the full axle disassembly.

https://glorycycles.com/look-blade-carbon-axle-assembling-disassembling-tool/

Thanks,


----------

